# Hello... I'm new!



## Thomas Regin (Oct 10, 2004)

Hello all!

My name is Thomas Regin, and I just received an invitation to join this forum!

I see a lot of familiar names in the memberlist, so I'm sure this will be great fun! 

Musically, I'm kind of an all-round composer. I write everything from the softest pop-ballads to hard rock, but I have most fun writing classical music with EWQLSO! I'm still pretty new with Virtual Orchestras, so my orchestrations are a little rough, but I'm working on it! 

This is one of my newest songs made with EWQLSO Silver:

http://www.thomas-regin.com/files/Distant_Rooftops_192.mp3 (Distant Rooftops)


Anyway.. It's fun to be here and thanks for the invitation !

Thomas Regin.

(Updated broken link on May 22. 2005.)


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome to V.I. Thomas! Nice piece! See you around the forums.


----------



## Chrislight (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi Thomas and welcome to V.I.! :D


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Thomas, welcome to V.I.!

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## Edgen (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome!! Hope you enjoy the place!

/j


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 12, 2004)

The Distant Rooftops demo sounds really interesting!

Welcome to V.I.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Thomas , Welcome to V.I :wink:


----------



## Thomas Regin (Oct 12, 2004)

Hehe.. Thank you everybody!.. 

What a nice, warm welcome !!

/thomas.


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2004)

Am I too late for the party? Anyway, congrats on your music piece, and welcome to V.I.! :D


----------



## Mike M (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Thomas - welcome to VI - and nice piece  

M M


----------

